# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορές Καταστημάτων] >  >  Συσκευή μοντελισμού και χάραξης (LIDL)

## moutoulos

Μόλις γύρισα απο τα ψώνια μου. Έχω γενέθλιά σήμερα, και είπα να μου κάνω μερικά δώρα.
 :Biggrin: 

Είχα πάει LIDL και εντελώς τυχαία έπεσα πάνω σε *αυτό*. Αν και έχω καλύτερο, η τιμή (20€)
 δεν μου άφησε πολλά περιθώρια σκέψης (έτσι κάνω πάντα όταν δεν είμαι με την γυναίκα).
 :Tt1: 

Εντάξει δεν μπορώ να πω οτι ενθουσιάστηκα. Απλά το όλο σετάκι με την βαλιτσούλα του τα 
απλά εξαρτηματάκια του και γενικά την αποδεκτή ποιότητά, μπορώ να πω οτι αξίζει τα 20€ 
που καλείται κάποιος να πληρώσει, και την κατατάσσω σε μια απλή και τίμια αγορά. Ειδικά
για κάποιον που δεν θα κάνει ακρότητες με ένα τέτοιο "gadgetάκι". Εξάλλου 22W, δεν σου 
αφήνουν και πολλά περιθώρια για "σκληρές" εργασίες (σε σχέση με τα 130W/ Dremel) .


270853_02_f.jpg270853_01_f.jpg

Εγώ γιατί το πήρα ?. Τέλος πάντων. Το έβαλα σε μια ... ακρούλα.

2016-10-20 10.05.17.jpg

----------


## vasilisd

Χρόνια πολλά Γρηγόρη, πολύχρονος. Καλοδούλευτο και το εργαλείο. 
Μην ανησυχείς, όλοι το παθαίνουμε αυτό με τα εργαλεία  :Biggrin:  Είναι σαν τα πατατάκια, ποτέ δε φτάνει μόνο ένα  :Lol:

----------


## lepouras

άντε βρε πολύχρωμος και εντοιχισμένος. αν σε πάρει χαμπάρι η γυναίκα πες της << αγάπη μου για εσένα το αγόρασα για να περιποιείσαι τα νύχια σου. απλά δεν στο έδωσα ακόμα για να το ρυθμίσω σωστά>> και ίσως πιάσει....  :Lol:

----------

SRF (21-10-16)

----------


## sot1

χρονια πολλα ,καλα  με υγεια  και καθε χρονος που περνα να μη μεγενθυνει την ηλικια σου αλλλα μονο την εμπειρια σου

----------


## SeAfasia

το έχω και εγώ και μπορώ να πω ότι συμφωνώ με το Γρηγόρη....τίμια αγορά....!

----------


## thomasdriver

Γρηγόρη Χρόνια Πολλά και απο μένα,γεμάτα υγεία. Αυτό το έχω 3 χρόνια περίπου. Γιά ψιλοδουλίτσες είναι μιά χαρά,απλά το τροφοδοτικό του είναι για τα μπάζα. Το δουλεύω με το 5άμπερο και εκεί έχει αρκετή δύναμη, με το ρυθμιστικό του στο ΜΑΧ βέβαια. Αντε και πάλι πολύχρονος. :Thumbup1:

----------


## chip

Χρόνια Πολλά Γρηγόρη, με Υγεία κι Ευτυχία!

----------


## agis68

Πολύχρονος και από μενα. Το έχω και εγώ σε ενα τροφοδοτικό 5Α όπως και ο Θωμάς και είναι καλό για μικροδουλειές του εργαστηρίου

Καλοδούλετο!!!

----------


## KOKAR

χρόνια πολλά και πάντα ευτυχισμένος ρε φίλε

----------


## FreeEnergy

Χρόνια ...όσα θέλεις! Καλά όμως! Από τα χρόνια που λες: "πέρασαν καλά, γεμάτα!". Πάντα με υγεία.
Όσο για το μηχανακάκι δεν θα πω τίποτα γιατί ένα PARKSIDE κρουστικό δράπανο που πήρα δεν μου βγήκε καλό...

----------


## moutoulos

*Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ !!!. Οτι επιθυμείτε και εσείς !!!.*


Θωμά συμφωνώ σε αυτό που λες, άλλα απλά είναι έτοιμο και βαριέμαι τις μετατροπές.
Εξάλλου έχω ένα μεταχειρισμένο Dremel 3000 ... το οποίο είναι "σκύλος". Δεν έχω
σκοπό να ασχοληθώ με αυτό (έτσι λεω τουλάχιστον).

Κάτι όμως που δεν μου άρεσε (που είναι και σχετικό με το τροφοδοτικό του), είναι
οτι μυρίζει έντονα όταν ζεσταθεί (βερνίκι μετασχηματιστή?.). Και όταν λεω "ζεσταθεί"
μην φανταστείτε να δουλέψει, απλά STBY στην πρίζα. Οκ δεν είπα οτι καίει, απλά 
γίνεται χλιαρό (πακάκι τροφοδοτικού) με αποτέλεσμα να αναδύεται μια μυρωδιά.

Εντάξει Οκ λεπτομέρεια. Απλά κάποιους μπορεί να τους ενοχλεί.

----------

